# Rattlesnake Chile



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

Enjoy!This is for real.......read it all







Cousin's Bubba's Rattlesnake Chili1 six foot rattler*skinned.boned and de-rattled, about 1 pound.(or substitute 1 lb. lean pork shoulder)1 15 oz. can mild roasted green chiles(or substitute fresh roasted green chiles)4 cups onion, finely chopped3 cloves garlic, minced1/2 lb. bacon2tbsp.corn meal1 15 oz. can tomatoes (undrained), chopped4 tbs., mild chile powder5 jalapeno peppers1 tbs. cumin1 tsp. oregano1 tbs. smooth peanut butter1/3 oz. semi-sweet chocolate (1/4 bar)1 15 oz. can kidney beans1 15 oz. can pinto beans1 15 oz. can black beans1/2 cup gold tequila (optional) don't use the worm!* Hunting your own rattler is not recommended! Check with your localbutcher or specialty food store.If you're using fresh chiles, roast, cool, peel, seed and chop to yield 11/2 cups.Test for spiciness: some chiles are hotter than others, and you may notneed to add this much.Set aside.Fry the bacon until crisp, and set aside to cool.In a large soup pot, saute the onions and garlic in about 2 tablespoonsof the bacon drippings until transparent.Add the corn meal and chopped tomatoeswith their juice, the chopped green chiles, cumin, chile powder, oreganoand 1 cup of water.Simmer for half and hour.Meanwhile, peel and chop the jalapeno peppers,(avoid touching the seeds and take care not to rub your eyes). Add thechopped pepperand 1/2 cup of water to blender and puree. Add about half the water/pepper mix to the pot,saving the rest to be added to taste later. Continue to simmer the chile base for another 15 minutes.Drain the beans and stir them into the pot.Remove about 1 1/2 cups of the chile and pureein a blender with the peanut butter and chocolate(these ingredients mellow the acidity of the chiles and allow the flavorsto come through,without imparting any of their own flavor). Return to the pot.Using another tablespoon or so of the bacon drippings, saute the dicedrattlesnake (or pork)until done.Chop the cooled bacon and add all the meat to the chile.Simmer for another 1/2 hour, or until the meat is tender.Add more water if necessary, and add more of the blendedjalapeno if the chile needs more kick. Salt to taste.The tequila adds wonderful flavor to the chile...stir it in just before serving, or let your guest add their own to taste. Alittle goes a long way!The chile can be served with grated cheddar cheese, fresh chopped onion,sour cream or tortillas or corn bread. Enjoy!


----------

